
Why does HN struggle with handling duplicate submission URLs? - tech-historian
https://hn.algolia.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.vice.com%2Fen_us%2Farticle%2F5dzpxz%2Fhow-iphone-hackers-got-hands-on-new-ios-14-months-before-realease
======
grzm
AIUI, the deduplication algorithm takes into account the amount of traction a
post accumulated, as well as recency.

------
tech-historian
Strange that 4 users submitted the same story to HN within 2 days, and it
resulted in 4 unique submissions instead of being aggregated to the OP's
submission.

~~~
Tomte
That's not strange, that works as intended. There is a luck component to
submissions, not first one to submit wins.

Although dang has mentioned in the past that he's thinking about a mechanism
for the first submitter to share in some of the karma generated by later
submissions.

~~~
tech-historian
That's not really true though. Sometimes when I submit stories, it just adds a
point to an earlier submission posted by another user. It detects the
duplicate properly.

~~~
Tomte
Only shortly afterwards, several hours to a day or so.

